# New slogan...



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

...to replace _Will Yao Ming live up to the hype?_....You guys get to pick....Hopefully I get a lot of suggestions....I'll chose the top 5 or so and we'll have a poll...


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think since Rudy T is gone, the new slogan should say something like, "A new Era has begon"


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Yao....Yo....Yao....Yo...Can I write a check?

So simple, but so classic.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

yao and Francis show???


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

"Welcome to the Ming Dynasty"


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

THE NBA IS NOTHING WITHOUT US!


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

"Clutch City is back!"


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

Ming Dynasty and The Franchise. Hmm this sounds like itll work


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

"The Rockets are flying!"


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to Houston, home of the 7-5 china man.


----------



## H-Town (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> Welcome to Houston, home of the 7-5 china man.


Ugh, that's sounds like a little racist to me.

How about " Francis and Yao a New Era"


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

"The Franchise and The Dynasty"


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

[email protected] rockets are flying!! um..no.

i like The Ming Dynasty and The Franchise
also A new era


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

"First the Dream, then the Franchise, now the Dynasty"


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> "First the Dream, then the Franchise, now the Dynasty"


My favorite so far...


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

"Yao and Francis, Hakeem and Drexler Reborn?"


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

What about "Flying Rockets" or "Sky Rockets" then?

I don't like those "Ming Dynasty" ones. It sounds weird for a nickname.


----------



## NYKRule (May 26, 2002)

"I don't know, but that ThomasAAnderson dude has large penois"


----------



## Alibaba (Feb 17, 2003)

"The Franchise and The Dynasty"

That's a little better than "First the Dream, then the Franchise, now the Dynasty"

because the franchise and the dynasty are happening at the same time....


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

"Franchise and Dynasty; now get ready for the new era!"

with new coach and superstars I think this slogan sound simple and strong!:yes:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

RED HEAT


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

Turning Chinese one step at a time.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Hmm...I like the "First the Dream...." one...

But, if you guys start losing next season, how bout "Houston, we have a problem..." ?  :grinning:


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Hmm...I like the "First the Dream...." one...
> 
> But, if you guys start losing next season, how bout "Houston, we have a problem..." ?  :grinning:


Haha...good one!:laugh: Only if the Rockets start losing, of course.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

"Please get rid of Moochie Norris"


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> "Please get rid of Moochie Norris"


My personal favorite so far.


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

"With Yao Ming on their side, the Rockets have liftoff."


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> "Please get rid of Moochie Norris"


:laugh:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

YAO MING! BLING BLING!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Any more suggestions?


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

"And you thought Yao Ming is the next Shawn Bradley?"


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Houston we have lift off.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> "First the Dream, then the Franchise, now the Dynasty"


my favorite one


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Whatever we choose it to be, let's choose it quickly because Yao Ming has already surpassed the hype. For sure.

Rocket's jerseys come out in next 2 - 3 weeks


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Any sort of mention of the next big ming is kool...


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

"Can Yao live with out rice?"


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Can JVG live up to the hype?

New coach, new arena, new attitude

Can JVG turn this team around?

No room for whiners


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

it all sounds corny to me! But the dynasty one is the best


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Whats up with our jerseys


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

please change it soon, the new season is about to start...


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Should be changed any day now....the request has been submitted.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for picking my slogan. What an honor.


----------

